# chinese mantid ooth



## DeadInTheBasement (Jan 17, 2006)

how do i hatch a chines mantid ooth?how long do they live?what do i feed the babies?


----------



## FieroRumor (Jan 17, 2006)

How do you hatch it?

stick it in a container with small holes or fine mesh. mist daily. (Don't let it get toooo dry in there) Keep a sponge in the bottm, or something else so the babies won't drown.

Make sure they will be able to hang upside down off the top...(when they decide to molt)

it takes about 15-30 days after they are in a warm environment for them to pop out.

Feed them fruitflies. I like the flightless ones.

You buy a culture, and start it going BEFORE they hatch...

How many do ya want to have reach adulthood? separate them early on, or you'll end up with one big fat one...  

There are many caresheets out there,they aren't too hard to keep.

Just realize that a LOT of babies pop out...


----------



## DeadInTheBasement (Jan 17, 2006)

i know alot are going to come out and need to be seperated how much space does each one need?


----------



## FieroRumor (Jan 18, 2006)

Depends on the size of the nymph.

At first, a styrofoam cup will suffice. as they get larger, you may beed larger containers.

Just remember to mist them lightly daily.

The important thing is the height of the container. (for when they molt) Think at least 2 - 3 times their length... and even though they don't tend to move around much, it's nice to give them some space.

And make sure they get some air.

I keep mine in 2-5 gallon containers when they are mature.

How many do you plan on keeping...?


----------



## DeadInTheBasement (Jan 18, 2006)

i hope to keep most of them


----------



## FieroRumor (Jan 18, 2006)

> i hope to keep most of them


Have you every raised mantids before?

There is usually a certain percentage that die no matter what ya do.

And caring for many mantis may be tough. Unless ya plan on devoting a small room to 'em...  

(which some people on here do...  )


----------



## DeadInTheBasement (Jan 18, 2006)

i have a small bath room that i could use(there is nothing in it)how would i set it up?


----------



## FieroRumor (Jan 18, 2006)

> i have a small bath room that i could use(there is nothing in it)how would i set it up?


Just don't take a shower when they are in the tub. (They are very shy, afterall.)

Take a look at some of the other sections here on the forum...you'll see tons of pics and housing info...

Good luck!

-FR


----------



## DeadInTheBasement (Jan 20, 2006)

do i place the ooth in the cage a sertain way?


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 20, 2006)

i took i needle and a thread and put the needle through the back of the egg just going in the foam layer and hung them


----------

